# Do Modenas need a flight pen?



## dainironfoot (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi guys! I'm still designing my loft(haven't got birds yet), and I have a question. I'm thinking of getting Fantails and Modenas and will be sectioning off the loft to seperate the breeds. I'm thinking the loft will be maybe 6X12. My question is this: Since Modenas and Fantails aren't supposed to be strong flyers how big of an attached flight pen do I need on the front? I was thinking maybe a three wide strip attached to the front of the loft running the whole 12'. Does this sound OK? Or do these breeds even need a flight pen? Thanx a bunch in advance!!

-Tony


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think it's important for all pigeons to have an aviary so they can sun themselves and it also gives you a good place to put the water to prevent as much stuff from getting in it. And a good place to provide a bath pan without getting the loft wet. Our aviaries are about 3 feet deep and 2 feet tall, waist level on the loft, stretching the entire length of the loft.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

On colored birds If they get to much sune the color fades some. a small one would not hurt much. Resessive and yellow will fade in the sun more If you plan to show the birds it would hurt the color . But as said a small one will be ok . As they would not spend as much time out there.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

cool, I have a modena, he's a strange pigeon. they come in all colours. not into fantails though, I don't know why,... just a bit common I guess. each to their own aye

get some frillbacks! 

do feathers really fade that much? I think brown fades alot too. I thought sunlight was quite important, vitamin D and all that.


----------



## stowellka (Jun 12, 2010)

Feathers fade ? Really, what do you want pigeons for? Seriously my pigeons are pets I built them an 8x6 aviary , I want to be able to kick back with a beer and watch them, otherwise what's the point? Think about why you have them, just my 2cents


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree that of course they need an aviary. Don't know why re lee doesn't think they would be out there much. They need and enjoy the fresh air and sunshine just as much as any other bird, and since they don't fly, they could use a nice area with fresh air and sunshine to walk around in. Also, they do love to bath, so yes, as was mentioned, you need a place to put the bath. You can't put it in the loft or your loft will get soaked. The more room you can give them to get outside, the better. All my birds love getting outside, no matter what the breed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think the health and happiness of your birds should be first. If worrying about the color fading is more important, than you aren't going to have very happy or healthy birds.


----------

